

The Cleanweb Manifesto: "We will work on projects with true meaning" - Furtive
http://www.cleanweb.org.uk/manifesto.html

======
calpaterson
This manifesto only commits people to good intentions (possibly with a lefty
bent) - it doesn't actually commit anyone to anything. It's not even really
clear what a Cleanweb would be

~~~
codeulike
_> It's not even really clear what a Cleanweb would be_

<http://www.cleanweb.org.uk/about.html> "We have a big problem to solve, and
the web is the fastest-moving tool we have. Whether you’re building energy
monitoring systems, helping people network around local food, or making the
web itself greener, if you’re developing online tools for sustainability,
you’re part of the cleanweb"

~~~
tjic
Was that excerpt intended to rebut the statement "It's not even really clear
what a Cleanweb would be", or to support it?

To me, it does the latter.

------
gms
Who decides what 'true meaning' is? This term is ill-defined.

The 'meaning' of what you work on is often susceptible to change over time.

~~~
Shish2k
To me the phrase seems kind of arrogant, like their goals are inherently more
important simply because they appear further in the future.

Thing is, they aren't even thinking long-term themselves. In the _real_ long-
term, the universe is going to implode and destroy everything, so their so-
called meaningful work will have made no more difference than anyone else's :P

~~~
codeulike
But if you're going to take the Nihilist position, why do anything?

------
jacques_chester
Oh you poms and your manifestoes :D

